# Remapping Audi TT 2.0 TDI 2010



## rickywilkie (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi
I hve just bought a Audi TT 2.0 TDI 2010 S-Line great car to drive but i want to get it remapped. I would like to know and have some feedback from you guys on here about if you have had any problems when getting this done at the time or problems after? 
I had my previous car (Audi A3 1.9TDI) remapped and was very happy with it but when contacting the company who had done this remap they said they cant do it and further more he said dont do it as its top power already!! Cofused now as sites say they can do and will give me at least 35 more bhp!
Would hate to go get another company to do this then have serious issues hence the reason coming on this forum to ask.
I stay in mid Scotland up beside Dundee so any other companies you guys rate in doing this?


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

You're not that far from a Shark dealer (in Edinburgh I think). Most highly rated here. Failing that Revo.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

I had my old 170 TDI A3 self remapped using a superchips via diagnostic port.

Totally transformed drivability of the car - on the later versions, to do the same thing they need to remove & enable one of the ECU boxes. Most noticeable difference was car just sucked acceleration from 30mph plus

Superchips don't offer the most BHP gains though have lots of experience with VAG - at the time saw no reliability complaints on web, I had no issues & able to turn back to stock - discount waiting next time I reuse map by getting it transferred.


----------



## rickywilkie (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks Mark is that the Car Tuning Clinic in Edinburgh?

Thanks Samoa I had my 2003 A3 done too and was great but with the newer TDI systems are harder to do.


----------



## m-a-r-k (Nov 17, 2009)

My mistake, just south of Edinburgh

Peebleshire
BroTek
West Linton
Tel: 07837 954862
[email protected] | www.brotek.co.uk


----------



## rickywilkie (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anyone heard good things about Car Tuning Clinic in Edinburgh for remapping?


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

How much can be pushed on the TDI before the torque kills the stock clutch?

Stage 2 mentions clutch and fmic etc. fmic is easy enough to fit and exhaust would also be easy enough, could the stock clutch still cope?

Or would a full exhaust and DPF removal with stage 1 be a better and free-er flowing solution?

Sorry to hijack your thread rickywilkie, I'm just on the edge of a remap for my mk2 TDI myself and just trying to decide the best path.


----------



## rickywilkie (Jun 7, 2014)

Im still in 2 minds to remap my TT mk2 tdi was hoping to get some guys on here to give me some advise. I had my A3 done and it was great but the place I had it done says they cant and not to. A place in Edinburgh says they will do there own custom map for £360 but need some feed back. :roll:


----------



## TT_CL (Aug 25, 2013)

A basic stage 1 remap wont be a problem, the TDI engines are not on the limit from factory. Its a very strong engine with scope.

What might become an issue is the clutch with the increased torque from the map. A basic stage 1 wont be doing anything crazy though other then releasing some extra timing and a raising the psi/bar from turbo slightly.

Hence me looking to see how far it can be pushed with stock-ish parts, (off the shelf) if you will.


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

Have you considered a tuning box? I got a DTUK CRD2 box at the weekend and have been very impressed thus far. Torque, power and general responsiveness of the car have improvement dramatically to the point where it feels like the petrol to drive and my mpg has also went up, did exactly the same 56 mile route to the client this morning that I did pre box on friday, friday was 51.5, today it was 60.5, I couldn't believe it!!
Also had excellent customer service, would highly recommend


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

riano said:


> Have you considered a tuning box? I got a DTUK CRD2 box at the weekend and have been very impressed thus far. Torque, power and general responsiveness of the car have improvement dramatically to the point where it feels like the petrol to drive and my mpg has also went up, did exactly the same 56 mile route to the client this morning that I did pre box on friday, friday was 51.5, today it was 60.5, I couldn't believe it!!
> Also had excellent customer service, would highly recommend


Hi interested to know what settings your running with the dtuk crd2 box?


----------



## riano (Jul 2, 2013)

I've ran it on 2+2, 3+1, 4+1 and currently on 2+1. The 2+2 was my fav but brought the engine management light on but Andy said this was probably due to the warm weather and to take it down to a +1. As far as I can tell by looking at the print outs that came with it and from what I felt, 4 is the most aggressive overall but the power doesn't kick in until nearly 2000 revs, whereas on 2 the ultimate power is slightly down on 4 but it seems to come in a bit earlier, closer to 1500 revs that 2000 and i decided to keep it on this as I prefer the low down power. Pulls like a train even at 70+ now whereas before it really seemed to drag its ass. Its now fine to drive in D and don't have to constantly change to S or manual when I want power.


----------

